# Wasatch Bear & Cat Population



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have hunted the Wasatch front for a # of years and have never seen a bear or Mtn. Lion. Have any of you ran across any? Any close encounters? Do hunt with Pepper Spray with you?


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Are you talking Wasatch Front or the whole wasatch unit?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have seen cats in Alpine on multiple occasions. There are a lot of cats (subjective) on the Front. Tough access, plenty of prey, little pressure-- that makes for the perfect escapement to pump out kittens which then travel to surrounding units. I have never seen a black bear North of Provo canyon, but I have seen them south of there. 

It seems to me that the news reports black bears and cougars in cities multiple times every year along the Front. That tells me there are plenty of them in the area. I don't carry anything with me for protection.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen black bear up parleys near Lambs Canyon and up East Canyon. Never run into a cat but sure they're there.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen black bear up parleys near Lambs Canyon and up East Canyon. Never run into a cat but sure they're there. Usually pack my .44


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen a Sow and 2 Cubs just above Little Dale Res. few years back. As for Bear Spray. Never hunt with out it.. Haven't seen any Lions. but some track..


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

I have seen one bear up Parleys and 3 lions on the Wasatch Front. One lion was up Big Cottonwood and the other two were on Lone Peak


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

i saw a bear in big cottonwood near dog lake 3 years ago, 2 years before that i ran across a dead cat in lambs canyon.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I seen multiple cat tracks every year. I find lion kills every year. I had a lion run in and stop with in a few yards of me in the dark I had to yell at it to make it go away. I had a bear pop its teeth at me last year while hiking in the dark. That was probably the worst encounter ive had with predators. It was dragging something. I seen bears on trail cameras, seen bears in my head lights going in, had bears break into food cashes hung in trees, and I filmed a bear den a year or so ago above the temple in corner canyon.

Here's the footage of the bear den.





The bears and lions dont scare me as much as the stupid moose!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had multiple cats show up on my trail cameras from the front this year in Davis County. One camera we had 7 pictures of the same cougar about every other day. I've never seen a bear or bear sign anywhere along the front though, but I'm sure they are there.


----------

